# Mice and Rats OH MY



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I am a mouse and rat person, going to list off what I have and what I have had. Also a means to chat with other rodent people and show you all my rodents. Right now I will just put my list because I have to find some good pics of my girls first.

Anyways rats:

Two female black hooded, standard ear, standard coat.
Filistata and Belladonna (alive)

Mice:

Ophelia (PEW female, deceases 3 years of age)
Verona (augoti, broken banded, female deceased 3 years of age)
Coraline (black and tan, standard coat, female, deceased 2 years of age)
Lolita (PEW, standard coat, female, deceased, 2 years of age)
Alice (broken augoti, 1 year, with my cousin)
Helen (black broken angora, Alice's sister, with Alice)
Tesla (deer mouse, male, deceased, 2 years)

Those are my rodents from other the years. I normally like to keep a clan of 3 to 5 females and have kept one male mouse solitary. If you have questions about mice or rats ask me. I study both species and have been researching proper care and genetics since my dream is to open a mousery/ratery in my 50's. I'll put up pictures of some of my girls. They are all petshop so nothing too fancy but Ophelia did have beautiful conformation. Unfortunately she also had cancer as well which took both Verona and she from me recently after 3 wonderful years with them. My other two mice couldn't make the move to Texas so they currently live with my cousin, and my rats moved to Texas with me and run my life...literally.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a hamster. She is a shorthaired mink, possibly a satin (just now noticed how shiny her coat is) Syrian. She loves to cuddle and loves to explore my room when I give her some roaming time (with the doors to both the hallway and the bathroom closed. 

I also have two roborovskis, sisters, named Chibiusa and Kousagi (yes I am a BSSM fan!). Kousagi is much shyer than Chibiusa, but they are both so small and cute.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I use to have hamsters with I was younger but I somehow just got captivated by mice and rats instead. Mine were never very friendly aside for my first one, all the others were bitters.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Why hello there Fellow rodent keeper! 

I too have kept many rodents over the years ranging from rats,mice,rabbits,Guinea Pigs,etc I currently have 1 female rat nearly 30 months old and going strong. Sadly her companions were much older and eventually died.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey all!! I absolutely love ratties, I've been keeping them for the last 6 years, unfortunately I don't have any at the moment but I'm really hoping that now that I have my own place I'll have the space and time for them again!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think mice and rats are adorable, especially spiny mice! But my mom hates them so I'll have to wait until I move out...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I know both a spiny mouse breeder and a Gambian rat breeder. I may be getting a gambian rat once my girls reach two years old.










Which by the way these are my girls. Aren't they just beautiful little snots xD. They were in a glass tank because I took them with me to my aunts for New Years. We had a family get together and dinner which they partook in right before trying to eat her pet bird. Naughty little girls.

Verona, RIP my pretty girl.








And yes she was 3 years old in this picture, can you believe that?









The famed Ophilea. She had been in 6 photo shoots and worked with 4 models. The best mouse I mean dog...mouse? Hard to tell she was so loyal and loving and happy to be alive.









Coraline, this was my last picture of her. I was in New York when she passed away and my cousin took this picture because I missed my girls. The next day she had passed away. She wasn't the friendliest mouse and she was very aggressive and couldn't be kept with the other girls but she was so fun to watch with all her toys.









Lolita was super girly. When I first got her her tail was so horridly deformed from small wheels. After about two weeks running on the flying saucer in the community tank she had a perfect tail again. Look how much more girly she looks compared to Ophilia. xD She was my little Diva.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

All of them are sooo cute!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

They were all so friendly too, the rats are still super friendly, they are pretty much tiny dogs and go grocery shopping with me in their carrier bag. (doggie bag at that xD) I am thinking I will get mice again someday but if I do I'll get a boy so I can keep just one mouse. Plus boys are more social with their people than girls who are more social with each other. My mice use to sit in my lap and watch tv with me though, the community tank with Ophelia, Veronia, Lolita, Helen, and Alice was full of females who just wanted to crawl all over their humans. Coraline was less friendly but she was also a rescue from a shelter and we thing she was abused so I never blamed her.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to have ratties and gerbils. We had two boy rats (Cosmo and Ratbert). We had a pair of gerbils that spawned two clans (one male and one female clan). The original pair was Puck and Katara. They split into the Couch Potato Clan (so named because the boys are lazier than the girls...though I have yet to meet a truly lazy gerbil!) and the Energizer Rodent Clan (the girls).

Couch Potato Clan
- Puck
- Kakashi
- That One (Yes, that was his name. It started as a joke...)

Energizer Rodent Clan
- Katara
- Sakura
- Temari
- Pi (AKA 3.14)
- Miso (like the soup)

I love me some rodents! I have also had a LOT of rabbits, but those are not rodents.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD awww the lazy boys. It seems a lot of rodent males are lazy, rats and mice are lazy too and girls are CRAZY HYPER ALL THE TIME. There is but two speeds for my female rats...dead asleep and high speed racers....oh and trouble xD can't forget trouble.

I am actually researching into Gambian pouched rats (I want a female...lets see how this ends o.o) and jerboa. Perhaps the larger breed the Greater Egyptian but I need to find a decent breeder. I'm also looking into African Soft Furs, they are neither rats nor mice but closer related to mice and sooooo soft. It's harder to find good breeders for those, or at least people breeding them as loving social pets. Some day I hope. I do a lot of research on rodents and want to write a massive book on it because they are truly amazing and underestimated creatures. I couldn't imagine life without my little rodents. It would be quiet...and boring.


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

That is exactly why I had male rats. I wanted snugglers.  Cosmo used to curl up with me to watch TV. He LOVED when I wore a hoodie with a pocket, as he would curl up in there and snooze.

I have to say, though, that it was fun to have two different clans with each sex. The boys were great for cuddles. The girls were a riot to watch literally bouncing off the walls. xD They would all pile into the wheel and try to run at the same time, which resulted in gerbils falling on top of each other. Crazy little things! They also loved to climb the wire portion of their cage, so I played the game of "which gerbils will be on the cage walls when I walk in". It was always a safe bet to guess Pi would be on the walls. I am pretty sure she thought she was part bat, as she would even hang from the top sometimes!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah thats true when i had males all they did was sleep eat repeat. My female is very active and tears up any box i put in for her in a day lol, she loves to tear apart anything cardboard such as paper rolls etc.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

For female rats: put a large tissue box in thier cage. Guarenteed laughs for, well, around 10 minutes before tissue box is completely shredded.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I love my female rats.  They're hyper and snuggly. Whenever we take them out for play time, they get excited and explore everything, then take a nap inside my shirt or wrapped up in my hair. So sweet.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't imagine keeping males, I love females energy levels so much. My girls are fun to watch and twice as fun to play with.


----------

